
Ask HN: User Centric Product Metrics? - cborenstein
I&#x27;d like to create an automated report that tells me where a new user is in their journey of discovering my product. In particular, I want to easily be able to see which of the core actions a user hasn&#x27;t taken yet so that I can send them a tip.<p>So far I&#x27;ve been using Segment, Google Analytics, and Amplitude but I haven&#x27;t yet found a way to quickly answer this question.<p>Does anyone have a similar workflow? What kind of tools have you used? Did you build something custom?
======
dataminded
Braze.

~~~
cborenstein
thanks! hadn't seen them before.

